# Autocad release 14



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello

The end of May, laws have changed in selling used copies of software. I recently bought a copy of Autocad release 14 on ebay for $75 … yes it is a 90's version, but it still is the best of the best. CD came with all the disk codes and numbers to install and is fully upgradeable.

Great deal considering it retailed for a couple thousand bucks when it came out.

Regards

DAN


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Man, using AutoCAD14 in the 21st century is a blast from the past…kind of building something only using hand tools LOL. Best is subjective, what do you want to do with it, do you really need a CAD program or is SU sufficiently sophisticated for what you are doing? I've used many versions of Acad (starting around v10) and really like some of the capabilities but I don't think you can beat SU for ramping up and quickly creating a workable drawing. I guess you could google for CAD programs but I would be surprised if there is anything in SUs class.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

There's bit torrent sites that have AutoCAD 2006 with keygen

Google AutoCAD/torrent, or go to ISOhunt.com and do a search.

Torrents are quasi-legal because you aren't sharing a whole file or program, just collecting little pieces and assembling them. Kind of like a DIY CAD kit


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello

I know sketchup is the way to go. I'm just a ole Autocad hack. Quick.

Attached is my latest project. Got it done in Sketchup, but missing Autocad. Will look into the iso hunt stuff.

Stained glass window is 42×18 inches. Made by Riordan Studios in Middletown ohio, it is a reproduction of a 17th century oil painted.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

It's not "free" but it only costs $40. I used DetaCAD for quite awhile and liked it. I use Sketchup now.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I have switched from Turbocad to Sketchup. sketchup is great but like any package you will need to spend time at it before you reap the rewards.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Found a seller on ebay with several copies of never installed Autocad 14. It is a 1997 windows version. Original shrink wrapped disk. No manuals ( I don't need 'em) ... paid only 75 bucks. Great deal for new old stock. Original retail price was $3000.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Great deal Dan. I have to disagree with Mark. Nothing wrong with using Autocad 14, especially for basic design of woodworking projects, and most especially if you are comfortable with it. Most of Autodesks "improvements" have been self serving, designed to sell software. They may be good at the high end of use but for the basics 14 is plenty. Of course as you know I use SU anyway now even though I could use Autocad. LOL…I still really enjoy a pencil and paper too for preliminary sketches.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That is a great deal Dan, and I guess if you don't use it allot it would be fine. I was recently contacted at work by Autodesk, and they offered me an upgrade from 2007LT to 2009 full version for the low low price of $2100.00! At the risk of dating myself….
I learned drafting with a T square, triangle, and drafting board. Thats all there was. When I was in tech school after HS, they offered (for an extra 500 bucks) you could learn the "new" computer based drafting program AutoCAD. It was a DOS version, that looks nothing like current versions of the software. No mouse…you had to use coordinates to draw. The same commands can be used in any version right up to 2009. Once you grasp the concept of the software everything else is all bells and whistles! As a daily user of Auto CAD, I have to say that allot of the improvements from RLS14 are very beneficial and save time, primarily the dynamic zoom and pan features incorporated in versions 2000i and newer. This allows you to use your mouse wheel to zoom in and out and wheel click to pan. I hated having to type "P" or "z" every time I wanted to pan or zoom. I love Sketchup, but I am still loyal to AutoCAD…just something inherently precise and business like about it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here is the link to the ebay auction

I started Autocad with release 3 and then graduated release 10. Both DOS versions. Release 14 is very similar to release 10 , except it is windows version.

Last night I bought Autodesk 3d Studio Max release 6 on ebay. $300 for used software, manuals included. Installed one time. Comes with key codes and serial installation numbers.

Haven't used 3d Studio for a long time. Not since release 2.0, but I got pretty good at using releases 1.0 and 2.0 …...... 3d Studio is a lot like SU, but at a different level. 3d Studio Max is big bucks stuff too. Around $4500 retail.

Will post results of the "buy" when I get the disks installed.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That is fantastic about being able to buy used software now.Now maybe I can get the architectural desktop that goes with my 2004 version.

Oh and by the way Dan…cool SU work . I like the texture you used..really nailed the Zebrawood..is it a photo texture?


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow Brad_Nailor, were you pencil draftsman too. I actually supported my wife and kids designing machinery using a 2h Mars Staedtler. I still have my electric eraser. I only used AutoCad for a while, release 14. In a few month I will be learning Microstations for CalTrans Calif Dept of Transportation.

I have not tried Sketchup. How do I get started?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

just logged into ebay and searched for Autodesk …. and then limited the sort to software.

looks like the ebay's used autocad market is growing.

saw a starting bid on autocad release 14 for 9.99 with only a couple days to go.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nothing wrong with autocad. I still think it is one of my favorite 2-d sketch and layout programs. For 3-d I am solidworks and pro-e. I played with sketchup just to see what the fuss was about. After using real 3-d cad systems sketchup is just painful, slow, and not very easy to control. Maybe in time those gripes go away, but since I have old revs of the cad programs I like there is no need to settle.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

link to ebay seller with 10 copies of autocad release 14


----------



## albut (Apr 16, 2008)

you can found autocad 2008 on the net for free just look on google.
2008 work very good you can make 3D need some pratice but work great.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

IMO the older was better. Now it is just a mixed up mess of good 2d and poor 3d functionality.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

2008 for free? That would be software piracy in my neck of the woods…


----------



## addvalue (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all. Can someone please contact Dan'um Style for me? I just joined lumberjocks tonight and have to post 5 replies to be eligible to contact him. This is reply #1 to a forum topic. In particular I'm looking for a copy of AutoCad release 14. I just purchased a CalComp Model 1023 pen plotter and finding it nearly impossible to find the software to run it. If anyone can help me, I would really appreciate it!

Also, does anyone know of an alternate software that would work?

Ron / 48(zero) - 695 - 447(zero)
[email protected] . com


----------



## addvalue (Jun 26, 2013)

Oooops . . . I forgot to add this topic to my watchlist.

Ron (addvalue)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.geiworldwide.com/GEICalgraph/cgdrivers2.htm


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use AutoCAD at work and I also use Sketchup for my woodworking projects. Bare bones Sketchup is kind of limited. However there is a large number of plugins available to enhance it for woodworking. Many of these are not in the "official" plugins library. Search the net for Sketchup woodworking plugins.

I have to say from my experience Sketchup is much easier to use for 3D woodworking.


----------



## dontrushme (Jul 23, 2012)

Used Autocad's Autosketch release 2.1 for all my sheet metal designs for my electronics company. Loved it, simple, fast to learn and use. Ran great on windows 3.0 (I remember those days) and 95.
Autosketch is a low end Autocad, but still very powerful.
Later I upgraded to 3.0, but didn't use it. Though I needed it to transfer drawings to word documents, not so.
Release 2.1 and 3.0 became outdated with later versions of windows.
Now using Autosketch release 5. A bit more cumbersome than the old 2.1, but OK.
Never took the time to really learn Sketchup.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

For $130 you get a lot of bang for the buck with Turbocad. We used it in the molding plant to make the templates for our molder knives for the last five years. It ran a small CNC machine in our machine shop and I used it for all of my engineering drawings at the plant. I know that it sounds crazy but unless you do some very sophisticated stuff this program is more than you need. The nice part is that you can download it for free and try it for a month so there's no risk. I know that $130 doesn't sound like much money but it's a really powerful program. The professional version cost $1695.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow Brad_Nailor, were you pencil draftsman too. I actually supported my wife and kids designing machinery using a 2h Mars Staedtler. I still have my electric eraser. I only used AutoCad for a while, release 14. In a few month I will be learning Microstations for CalTrans Calif Dept of Transportation.

I started my drafdting career after graduating from a drafting school back in 1954. I used pencil and paper right up until 1997 when I had to learn Autocad for my job. I'm now retired, but I still depend on Autocad 2004 to do all my home projects; greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow Brad_Nailor, were you pencil draftsman too. I actually supported my wife and kids designing machinery using a 2h Mars Staedtler. I still have my electric eraser. I only used AutoCad for a while, release 14. In a few month I will be learning Microstations for CalTrans Calif Dept of Transportation.

I started my drafdting career after graduating from a drafting school back in 1954. I used pencil and paper right up until 1997 when I had to learn Autocad for my job. I'm now retired, but I still depend on Autocad 2004 to do all my home projects; greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------

